# Hermann's egg incubation go wrong



## tarta4ever (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi guys 40 days ago I put an egg in my incubator, the temperature were about 29-31 ºC and humidity 80-90%, I used vermiculite ( microwaved to sterilize it) but today I've find this



What do you think?


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't have a lot of hatching experience. But, by the pic, it looks like your substrate was too wet and the egg obsorbed too much moisture.
@HermanniChris @Tom might be able to give more thoughts on it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2017)

It also looks like that egg wasn't fertile.


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 15, 2017)

It doesn't look like that egg was fertile. Looks like a mold was developing under the egg. That only forms with an infertile egg.


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2017)

I agree with all of the above. 

Media looks too wet, and the egg probably wasn't fertile.

Also, no need to sterilize the media. The ground where they lay their eggs is far from sterile.


----------



## HermanniChris (Jun 15, 2017)

Simply looks as though it was never fertile to begin with. 
And yes, too wet. Many times I won't wet the vermiculite at all for Hermann's. As long as air humidity is at least 70% they normally do fine and hatch. 

I also never microwave the vermiculite.


----------

